# Olive Oil at CostCo



## MissMori (Nov 16, 2010)

Price has gone down?  Last time I purchased OO at CostCo it was $19.99 for 168 oz.  Today it was $17.89 for the same OO.  How often do prices go down?

Oops, put this in the wrong place.  Can it be moved?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought some and the actual weight is smaller.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 16, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I bought some and the actual weight is smaller.



Haven't bought OO in a month and I get mine there.  Soapbuddy, how's the price per ounce compare on the smaller size at $17.89?


----------



## MissMori (Nov 16, 2010)

Mine is labeled as 5qt, 9.1 fl. oz. which is 169.1 fl oz.  Actual weight is going to be less.  It is $2.10 less than I paid last time for the same amount.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 16, 2010)

I went to look and I must have thrown the larger bottle away as it was empty. The new bottles say 5 QT. 9.1 FL. OZ. 5 Liters. I'm sure it's bigger than 9.1 ozs. That label is weird. I paid around $22.00 for it.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 17, 2010)

That's the same size I've always purchased.  Woohoo!  Looks like the price DID go down!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bayougirl (Nov 18, 2010)

The olive oil I get at Sam's went down a couple of months ago.  It was 15.98 for 101 oz of Member's Mark, but now it's 12.98 for 101 oz.  I'll take that, it's not often, lately, that you see the price on anything go down!


----------



## Bama (Dec 3, 2010)

i just bought it at Sam's Club to day for the exact price. 12.98 for 101 oz.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I went to look and I must have thrown the larger bottle away as it was empty. The new bottles say 5 QT. 9.1 FL. OZ. 5 Liters. I'm sure it's bigger than 9.1 ozs. That label is weird. I paid around $22.00 for it.



I think that's supposed to mean 5 quarts + 9.1 ounces. I hate when they do that, I just want the whole thing in ounces.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 13, 2011)

sams club has 101 oz of 13,88


----------

